# D+S Tech Laps



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Never heard of this brand before but shouldn't this require more power then 350 Watt BASH Amp?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-7-Foot-Tall-Power-Tower-LFE-Powered-Subwoofer-BASS_W0QQitemZ370133073308QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSpeakers_Subwoofers?hash=item370133073308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, it all depends on how efficient the drivers are, plus a number of other design implementations (I'm not an expert in this area), but generally speaking, yes. I'd opt for more amplifier power to prevent driver-destroying distortion.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I did a search and came up with a site (http://www.dstechlabs.com/). The site is one of the cheesiest I've seen in a long time. Looks like white van speakers. There's a reason it doesn't add up.

Doug


----------

